# Need a helper for short term project



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

I need a person to fill a labor position for the next 6 weeks.
Hold, carry, clean up, take to the dumpster type work.
Pay is $10.00 cash per hour.
35 to 45 hour week.

If interested call me.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

I guess everyone has a job.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

No they don't want a job. It is the "Entitled Society", or too da_m lazy to work. Over the years we have had some really good dedicated workers, but mostly worthless, lazy alpha hotels.
I start them out with two hours, fully paid, on describing the work, what is expected and "baseball", i.e., three strikes and you are OUT. I fired a 22 year old yesterday after 4 strikes.

What has happened? I started working at age 10 mowing my Aunt's lawn with a steel wheeled push mower. Of course that was in 1948, Tupelo, MS. ON to 2016 at age 77 I am still working 6 days a week and mostly enjoying it. I plan on working until they plant me in "Tombstone Orchard".

Does anyone know a person who wants to work? Not talk back since my early supervisory training was a E-4 SGT. in the Marine Corps at age 19.

I hear you Mark. Do you want the number of the 22 year old I fired yesterday?


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Absolutely not Tom.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Highly skilled relocation technicians get 23.95 an hour.


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

speckledcroaker said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Highly skilled relocation technicians get 23.95 an hour.


Lets just start with getting someone to show up on time everyday before we start handing out titles. Sweat is a normal body function the last time I checked with the experts. If you pay that, when can I start.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Join the club Hired Hand, Iv'e been running the commercial roofing add now for I guess 2 weeks and not one response. People don't want to work. Entry level guys can make $600-700 per week with the overtime we work. Not one response.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

I had a guy that quit a couple weeks ago, said he didn't make enough hours. We pulled his time sheets and he was a know show 2 days a week. Text his foreman at midnight most of the time telling him he wasn't coming in because he wife needed the car, kids sick, etc... Well if you want the hours, you got to show up.


----------

